# Cables / Connectors for HT Room



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

So the contruction starts in a little over a week and I am getting together my list of everything that I need to buy to run all of the cables and to hook up to all the jacks.

I am running this by you guys in case you can look at it and notice anything that I may be missing or not thinking of.

What I will be wiring for and hooking up.

HT Room
Projector with 2 HDMIs (one extra, just in case)
7 Speaker Connections
2 Sub Connections

3 Rooms with Ethernet Connections

2 Rooms with Coax/Ethernet Connections

Closet with all of the connectors ready to run out from my components


Things on my list to buy:

Coax Cable: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10216&cs_id=1021603&p_id=4062&seq=1&format=2 x2

Ethernet Cables: Of Various Sizes, but basically http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10208&cs_id=1020813&p_id=4924&seq=1&format=2

HDMI Cable to Projector x2: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024002&p_id=4034&seq=1&format=2

Speaker Wire: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=3844&seq=1&format=2 (also another 100ft to make a total of 350')

Subwoofer Cable: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=2683&seq=1&format=2 (also another 35' for the second one)


Connectors:
Speaker Wall Plates: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=3324&seq=1&format=2 x7

Subwoofer Plates: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10426&cs_id=1042601&p_id=6550&seq=1&format=2 x2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10517&cs_id=1051703&p_id=6725&seq=1&format=2 x2

Main Plate in the Closet Area: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1042503&p_id=6907&seq=1&format=2#description

Extra HDMI Plate (To go to Projector HDMI 2): http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042508&p_id=7330&seq=1&format=2

HDMI Plate at Projector (On Ceiling): http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042508&p_id=7332&seq=1&format=2

Extra Plates for Misc (One in the HT Room and one in Closet for Misc Equipment): http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1042504&p_id=5985&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

Room Network Plates for 3 Rooms: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10513&cs_id=1051308&p_id=5376&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10517&cs_id=1051703&p_id=6725&seq=1&format=2

Coax/Ethernet Plates for 2 Rooms: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10517&cs_id=1051703&p_id=6727&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10513&cs_id=1051308&p_id=5376&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10426&cs_id=1042605&p_id=6542&seq=1&format=2

Banana Plugs (24 Pairs): http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040115&p_id=2801&seq=1&format=2


I can not think of anything else, but I also feel like I am missing something. (I already have all the cables to go from my components to my receiver and out to the wall jack)


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Also, is there any problem with me using these for the in-wall installation of the cables?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10520&cs_id=1052006&p_id=5836&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10520&cs_id=1052001&p_id=5763&seq=1&format=2

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Installing with clips in wall will make it difficult to run additional cables down the road if you need them. You should consider conduit or leaving them loose. Also, get lots of Velcro and zipties.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

extra/spare conduit incase you need to run additional wire/s separately...


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Depending on if this project is getting inspected you may have to secure the wire in the wall unless using conduit, the last 2 links are fine though you may want to look into screw hole zip ties as that would eliminate a step.

The HDMI cable you posted is not high speed so you may have trouble in future with higher resolutions.

I prefer to use pass-thru plates versus the terminal plates, you are just adding one more point of possible failure and once the equipment is installed you don't see the plates anyways.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ditto on the terminal plates. They look pretty but account for lots of service calls or systems that just don't work right. More connections are a bad thing when they can be avoided. Especially with HDMI.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

A few additional connections/cables you might want to consider (I am glad I did):


PC connection to projector - Wall plate with VGA (direct to PJ) and line audio connections (to AVR) in case you want to watch anything from a laptop. In-wall VGA cables are surprizingly inexpensive.
In-room game console connection to AV rack - I provided a component video, HDMI, and audio connections below the screen for my son's Wii and Gamecube consoles. I also added a network connection from the AV switch so we can connect the Wii to the internet. Can also use the line audio/video to connect an MP3 player.
IR extender system connection - Cat5 from receiver (on screen wall) to IR controller/power block (at AV rack). May want to run extra Cat5 from AV rack to projector just in case though you probably will be able to bounce the remote off the screen to the PJ.
Subs - Not sure how many sub connections you plan to provide, but for maximum flexibility I'd recommend two at front and two at rear wall and one on each side wall (if those locations are feasible) with corresponding connections at the AV rack. Be sure you have power receptacles near any sub wall plates also. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## kenshin_fan1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Cream,

Where are your conduits for your home theatre surround sound speakers? can you draft me a diagram? i have the same room dimension as yours and would like to hear what configuration you are using. Do you have pics of your build? can you direct me to them? i am keen to look at your exciting build.


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

We just started the build yesterday so I do not have any pictures really. I am going to take some this weekend and post them up.

The only conduit that I am having the contractor run is from the closet area connections to the projector for the video and ethernet. All of the speaker wire is going to be ran and secured in the wall. I am only planning on living in this home for another few years so hopefully it will not come back and bite me later.

I saw your question in another thread about speaker placement (at least I think it was you). Mine will basically be as follows:

Center - about 3' (ear height seated)
Fronts - about 3' high and 2' from side walls. I am going to try and stick these out from the wall a bit to give the "arc" that is recommended
Side Surrounds - about 6' high and 4.5' from back wall
Rear Surrounds - about 6' high and 1.5' from side wall

All of these placements put them at the proper angles from the main seating positions according to the guides that I have read. This is based on a 19' x 13.5' Room


----------

